# Info/opinions on this breeder?



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Sanhedrin - Shepherd Girls

Has anyone heard of Sanhedrin or happen to own a dog from them? I'm not too savvy with show kennels.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know much about showlines either, but their name is a bit. . . . religiously insensitive? The Sanhedrin was the Jewish high court that convicted and crucified Christ. Unless it's their last name I can't imagine why you'd name your kennel that.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh jeez.. not being a religious person I wasn't aware of that. Interesting.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't think it's their last name either. It gives "Janice and Murray Purnell" under their contact info.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Emoore said:


> I don't know much about showlines either, but their name is a bit. . . . religiously insensitive? The Sanhedrin was the Jewish high court that convicted and crucified Christ. Unless it's their last name I can't imagine why you'd name your kennel that.


The Sanhedrin was around way before that, and is considered by the Jewish to have been a hallowed and revered organization. (see link for more information)

I personally do not see this as poor taste at all, they are honoring their religion. There are more religions than Catholicism. 

As far as the kennel, they look to have very nice American show dogs. I did not double check OFA Stats, as I am on my way out the door to training.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

SchHGSD said:


> The Sanhedrin was around way before that, and is considered by the Jewish to have been a hallowed and revered organization. (see link for more information)
> 
> I personally do not see this as poor taste at all, they are honoring their religion. There are more religions than Catholicism.
> 
> As far as the kennel, they look to have very nice American show dogs. I did not double check OFA Stats, as I am on my way out the door to training.


This. As a jew, I can assure you that most of us haven't the faintest clue about the theology of other religions and the Catholic/Christian deity is not mentioned in ours (in conjunction with the Sanhedrin or otherwise). It does indeed seem to be a simple, subtle (or at least intended as such) nod to their heritage.

On the flip side, I find it obnoxious almost to the point of offensiveness when breeders trumpet their Christianity all over their site with constant bible quotes, references to their deity, and mentions on every page of prayer and dying-for-sins. Creeps the heck out of me, to the point that even if this were the most amazing breeder in the world, I don't think I could bring myself to buy a puppy from them. Call your kennel Heaven's Paws, Dogs of the Prophet, Shiva's Shepherds, or what have you, but please, leave the religious references to that, and don't proselytize. The site is there to show off your dogs, not your faith. (And it's **** condescending to think that all of your visitors are Christian or should be.)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here we go again... Where's Relayer when you need him?


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Here we go again... Where's Relayer when you need him?


Guess I missed the fun first time around...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> Sanhedrin - Shepherd Girls
> 
> Has anyone heard of Sanhedrin or happen to own a dog from them? I'm not too savvy with show kennels.


Sorry, don't know anything about the kennel, but on a positive note..... it's nice to see they are competing in obedience and herding with some of their dogs.  (oh and I like the coat colors, lots of black!)


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Sanhedrin's Sinsational Onax, CD pedigree information - German shepherd dog

I found Noire's mother on there, not having her papers it's nice to see her mother had a CD. Not being a fan of showlines it's looking like this breeder is pretty good.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> Sanhedrin's Sinsational Onax, CD pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> 
> I found Noire's mother on there, not having her papers it's nice to see her mother had a CD. Not being a fan of showlines it's looking like this breeder is pretty good.


 
I'm not a huge fan of showlines either, but if this breeder were in my neck of the woods I would go take a look! 

I know a local australian shepherd breeder who shows confirmation AND agility with her dogs, wins in both. I have a lot of respect for her (she also was trying to help me with an aussie rescue I fostered...nice nice lady)


----------



## donnamac (Feb 26, 2011)

A little late here....just joined but yes I have a 5 yr old male GSD from Sanhedrin. Janice Armstrong is the breeder...excellent dogs. I'm probably going to get another one!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have known Janice Armstrong since the late 1970's . She was always involved with animals - being a young hot walker for horses coming off the Greenwood track . We were in training class together with Andy Stewart and Marjorie Parkinson (top poodle in Canada ) . She had a very large female "Cola" at the time . I introduced her to some people like Leo Bellino which gave her a new direction. She had a good eye for conformation and was an excellent handler . She kept improving on the conformation of the dogs she had .
She went American Show and I kept going stronger working dogs.

The dogs she has are not working types , don't have the drive for it , but are good healthy pets. She is a conscientious breeder that I would recommend if you like "american" show line type.
She has gone under several surnames starting out as Janice Worthy, then Janice Armstrong and I see she is remarried (?) under Purnell now.

Sanhedrin as a name has no relgious significance for her. I was with her when she was trying out different names and then came up with Sanhedrin -- I mentioned the biblical connection , which she was not aware of .

She chose it because she just plain liked the sound of the name. Nothing else.

so if you like american show lines Janice is a good place to go .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the extra background info.  Show lines are definitely not at the top of my list when it comes to type of GSDs I prefer, but the Sanhedrin dog I have was given to me and really was in dire need of a decent home, so she came to live with me and my working shepherd.

Janice has been great in helping me get some info on my dog, providing the CKC reg# (the "kennel" that gave her to me refused to pass her papers on), confirming her birthdate, and even getting the microchip info on her. 

Based on how helpful she's been to talk to she would be someone I would recommend if you're into the showline dogs. Noire has been a good companion and other than having horrendously arthritic hips and being quite low on her hocks and pasterns (she is almost 9) she checked out completely healthy when we ran senior panels and all that stuff on her.

And on a side note, carmspack, i'm a big fan of your dogs.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I'm joinin this convo late and I can't say much of anything about the breeder, but I can say that the dogs look pretty good. I prefer working dogs (hence Koda haha), but I wouldn't mind gettin a pup from there.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

SchHGSD said:


> The Sanhedrin was around way before that, and is considered by the Jewish to have been a hallowed and revered organization. (see link for more information)
> 
> I personally do not see this as poor taste at all, they are honoring their religion. There are more religions than Catholicism.
> 
> As far as the kennel, they look to have very nice American show dogs. I did not double check OFA Stats, as I am on my way out the door to training.


Ya mean Christianity?


----------



## donnamac (Feb 26, 2011)

Agreed...she definitely would only take the name Sanhedrin because she likes the name....no religious connection here at all...she does have a website now if anyone's wants to check out her dogs...


----------



## donnamac (Feb 26, 2011)

One more thing...Janice has a website now. Sanhedrin German Shepherds. You won't go wrong with her dogs....they do have "personality"...and there is no religious connotation to "Sanhedrin" for her.


----------



## Carly Swan (Apr 2, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I have known Janice Armstrong since the late 1970's . She was always involved with animals - being a young hot walker for horses coming off the Greenwood track . We were in training class together with Andy Stewart and Marjorie Parkinson (top poodle in Canada ) . She had a very large female "Cola" at the time . I introduced her to some people like Leo Bellino which gave her a new direction. She had a good eye for conformation and was an excellent handler . She kept improving on the conformation of the dogs she had .
> She went American Show and I kept going stronger working dogs.
> 
> The dogs she has are not working types , don't have the drive for it , but are good healthy pets. She is a conscientious breeder that I would recommend if you like "american" show line type.
> ...


I recall Janice Worthy when she was young as she bought her first German Shepherd from my Mum who got her into breeding. My,You DO get around Carmen! LOL


----------

